# Any Doc. OZs out there?



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Here's the deal. Sparky is 8 years old golden from hunting stock, hyper/go go, and has been pretty much been inactive for a 1 1/2 years recovering from ifraspanitus muscle shoulder muscle injuries in both shoulders at separate times. Well, for the last 4 mos. he seemed fully recovered fishing and swimming in reservoirs for 4-6 hrs. at a time, chasing balls in the park, etc. and showing no ill effect. Actually wanting to play ball after getting home. Took him fishing on the Weeb. about 3 times and did great ea. time retrieving sticks, etc..
Last time we went, everything went normal, fetching sticks and running around and then late I noticed he wasn't interested in fetching nearly as much. Got home and the next morning he was walking around like he was 100 years old and didn't want to climb steps or anything. *No limping!*. Then after about 1 1/2 days later he seemed to be much better and I assumed he was just tired from the previous trip. Then while chasing a ball in the living room I think I heard a very light yelp and back to the same head hang down do nothing activity, but no limping!!! Right now he has come back to pretty much the same activity.
What's going on?? Yeah, have a vet look at him.  Just thought I'd ask to see if anyone had an idea of what's going on before I spend some more nickels that I can't afford, but will find a way if necessary.


----------



## AFhntr (May 6, 2010)

Surely no Doc, but my Flat Coat used to do the same thing. She would get very lethargic and slow after a hard play, romp in the snow, or long/hard hike. She was diagnosed with Osteoarthritis in both her hips when she was between 4-5 yrs. Just lost her a month ago to cancer (assuming due to suddenness with no symtoms) at the age of 11. She would always be slow for a day or two and then be better. The doc said to manage with rimadyl when signs would first show. Started doing that either when I knew she would be sore/slow or saw early symptoms of it and seemed to be better alot quicker. Sometimes within a couple of hours. But like I said, im no doc, and you should always seek the opinion of a vet.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Just got back from the Weeb. again today. No signs of a problem this time??????


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

My Shasta does the same thing. We call it "swim butt". She just seems to be tired and sore after a good work out. Maybe I just need to get her out more.


----------

